# Need a recipe



## sirden1959 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all.. I am seeking a recipe for tart (pie) cherry wine. Our tree produced pounds of cherries. They are tart in flavor, we were told the previous owners plant a pie cherry tree. tart flaver to them unil sweetened with sugar.

Does any one have a good recipe out there for a tart cherry wine?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 1, 2010)

I've used this recipe with good success. It was posted on another forum by Terry (aka WineTheif) from Colorado. Here is the recipe in his words:
======================================
Ugh I'm Tired,

My wife, and I, and our neighbors picked from the neighbors cherry trees 50 lbs of Montmorency (sour) Cherries today. Then we sat and pitted all 50lbs. After that I took home 28lbs threw them in the primary and started 6 gallons of Cherry wine. I am beat.. But on the up side, in a year we will be drinking the fruit of our labor..

Montmorency Cherry Recipe, makes 6 gallons (you can divide this for smaller batches)
25lbs Montmorency Cherries ( or other sour pie cherries)
12lbs white sugar SG- 1.080 - 1.090
5 gallons US of Water.
12-tsps acid blend. - adjust TA to .60 (If you have an acid test kit)
6-tsps nutrient
1-tsp tannin
6 campden tablets crushed. (or 1/4 tsp of potassium metabisulphite)
Add 2.5tsp Pectic Enzyme in 12 hours
Pitch Premier Cuvee Yeast 12-24 hours after pectic enzyme.

Later
6 campdens or 1/4tsp potassium metabisulphite
3 tsps potassium sorbate

(Note: Usually acid blend is not required, but for some reason this year the cherries did not have as much acid as they should have.)

Pick and only use ripe Cherries, discard any bad or bruised fruit, then destem and pit place in primary. Crush with hands or large potato smasher being careful not to break pits if you did not pit them before.
Disolve the sugar in 2 gallons of boiling water, boil until clear. Pour boiling water over cherries, then add remaining 3 gallons of water. Cover primary and wait until must has cooled.
When cooled to room temp add remaning ingredients except pectic enzyme and yeast. Cover and wait for 12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, recover and leave another 12 hours then add yeast and put lid back on primary.
Stir and press down cap daily. When S.G. drops to 1.010 (5-6 days), strain fruit pulp (squeezing pulp gently to extract all remaining juice) discard fruit and siphon liquor into secondary. Fit airlock and let sit three weeks to 4 weeks until fermentation is entirely complete. Rack three more times, every two to three months, until very clear. Stabilize with the 3 tsps of potassium sorbate and 1/4 tsp of potassium metabisulphite then sweeten slightly to taste about 1/4lb sugar, let stand 30 days before bottling.
Age 9-12 months.

Terry
=====================


----------



## Luc (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I am not the recipe kind of guy.

And further I always wonder why people would water down good fruit and then add acid to bring acidity up.........

My approach would be:

Pick the cherries and discard any rotten ones.

Mash them up with a potatoe masher taking care not to crush the pits.
Add sulphite and pectic enzymes and wait 24 hours.
In the meantime make a yeast starter.

Now measure acidity.

If acidity is at an acceptable level add sugar until SG reaches 1.085.

If acidity is far to high, dillute with water until acceptable.
Then measure SG and bring up to 1.085.

Pulp ferment in a primary for a few days, then rack into carboy and ferment to dry.

That is my general approach to winemaking and it never fails me.

I like full bodied wines and think dilluting any fruit with water is a shame unless acidity demands it.

Luc


----------



## sirden1959 (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks.... I will try it,,,,, I have a limited amount.... bad year in Montana or fruit here... I will post my results when I start...


----------

